# Offloading conflicts to a networked Tivo



## holycrap (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know why this feature hasn't been added yet, but it was on my replaytv boxes many years ago.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

They added conflict resolution by putting out a box with six tuners.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There are a lot of things that can go wrong with treating multiple TiVos as one. None of those problems exist with a single box with 4-6 tuners.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> There are a lot of things that can go wrong with treating multiple TiVos as one. None of those problems exist with a single box with 4-6 tuners.


they both have there plusses and minuses. but I would love to see how the Mini's are handled with upcoming shows and which tiro/mini has the final say.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm going to play with that when I get my Roamio, but I only have one Mini so it wont be an exhaustive test of what happens if multiple Minis are presented with the same question.


----------

